# OCing i7 3770k



## Jaskaran (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello 
I just purchased New setup. 
Processor- i7 3770k 
Cooler- corsair h100i extreme performance 
Ram- corsair vengeance 4gb x 2 
Motherboard- ASRock z77 Extreme 4
Cabinet- cooler master 690 2 Plus
Cooler master 90CFM x3 coolers extra. 
+some other stuff that I think is not so necessary to tell. 
I want to overclock my processor top 4.5GHz. Will it be completely stable and ok without problems? 
Please tell me how to proceed and what configurations to use since I am newbie at overclocking. 
What maximum stable oc can I get with my current system? 
Is my cooling solution enough?


----------



## Myth (Feb 13, 2013)

Your cooler is overkill for a 4.5 OC. I can do the same with my CM Evo. 
Try for 4.8+.
Google for i7 3770k overclocking guides.


----------



## Jaskaran (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol.
Are you sure I can go for 4.8?
Should I go for 5GHz straight away if my cooler is that good?


----------



## Myth (Feb 13, 2013)

You can go higher than 4.8 with the h100. 
Work your way from a lower multiplier to get the feel of the temps, voltages and settings.
Do the tweaking in the bios. 
Use Prime95 to stress the proc for max values and Hwmonitor to check the stats. Try the offset vcore method instead of a manual fixed value.

PS: There are people here who have OCed on the ASRock Extreme 4 so wait for their inputs (particularly on the llc).


----------



## Jaskaran (Feb 13, 2013)

Myth said:


> You can go higher than 4.8 with the h100.
> Work your way from a lower multiplier to get the feel of the temps, voltages and settings.
> Do the tweaking in the bios.
> Use Prime95 to stress the proc for max values and Hwmonitor to check the stats. Try the offset vcore method instead of a manual fixed value.
> ...



Thanks.
Major question is that even if I reach 5ghz with stability, will I be able to run my pc 24x7?


----------

